# Writing a fictional fight toghether



## Lottatore italiano (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi friends!
What about writing down a fictional fight? Just for fun. I just started: if you feel like, please continue it as you prefere. You can describe how the fight goes on, and/or enrich the story with details. For ex., why was the young man so rude? Where and why did the fight occur? Just free your fantasy!


_The young kickboxer walked into the tatami angrily, while the old grey hair judoka stood at the other side of the mat. “F... you, stinky old goat!” shouted the kickboxer, and started bouncing on the balls of his feet; the judoka moved forward calmly. Then the young kickboxer shouted again “F... you!” and attacked him with a high kick. But the old judoka was quicker, grabbed the young man's leg and threw him on the ground.  _


----------



## Buka (Oct 8, 2015)

_The young man landed with a head shaking thud. He looked up and said, "Uncle Elmo, that's way too hard."
Elmo slowly shook his head, "I told you, no swearing, they'll have to bleep it out."
He reached down and picked up the young man by the nostrils and said, capisce?_


----------



## Lottatore italiano (Oct 9, 2015)

Buka said:


> The young man landed with a head shaking thud. He looked up and said, "Uncle Elmo, that's way too hard."
> Elmo slowly shook his head, "I told you, no swearing, they'll have to bleep it out."
> He reached down and picked up the young man by the nostrils and said, capisce?



That's wonderful, my friend! The bleep off quip was very good! Thank you. Let's continue.



_The young man lay there on the tatami, his mind was confused, not only because of the blow...How could a judoka be so powerful? Uncle Elmo had not pumped-up steel muscles as him, he seemed rather a harmless, 'ordinary' man in his white gi. Judo: wasn't it the gentle art, the art of softness? Just a minute before, Jack felt invincible: he was the local kickboxing champion, that was quite enough for him... everyone in that small town would be afraid to fight against him..“Ironfeet” and “Super Kick” were his nicknames in fights...but now that man was holding his nostrils... .

“Yes, it's ok” - he whispered .

Uncle Elmobrought his fist nearer to Jack's face, and acted as if he was going to hit him. Jack closed his eyes waiting for the sock and felt defeated and humiliated, but he didn't got a single punch. When he opened his eyes again, the judoka had lowered his hand and was moving aside. The young man observed his own legs and his red shorts (the ones which had made him feel like a tiger in the ring many times) and got amazed... .He realized the old man was stronger.

“So, peace?” asked  Elmo getting nearer, and streched out a hand to him, in order to help him up._


----------



## Buka (Oct 9, 2015)

_Jack takes Uncle Elmo's hand and lets himself be helped up, then shakes it thankfully, saying, "peace".

"Shall we continue, my friend?" asks Elmo. "Maybe a little slower, maybe utilizing position instead of fire, maybe with a little more respect."

Jack smiles, bows and says, "Yes sir." 
They started to stalk, Jack occasionally pump faking his whole body, then just his hands, then raising a knee as if to kick, then bringing it down. Elmo moves in a slow circle, his eyes seemingly unfocused, his guard up, but casually so.

Jack throws a fast check to Elmo's leg - disguising a fast overhand right to the head - which Elmo moves inside of and turns, catching Jack with an Ippon Seo Nage. Jack tumbles over the old man like he was thrown from a tree - but Elmo slows Jack's fall. Jack looks up from the floor, eyes wide._


----------



## Lottatore italiano (Oct 10, 2015)

That's great! Thank you so much!

So,

_The evening light entered through the windows of the shed. In such an atmosphere Jack felt uncommonly calm and peaceful. An hour before, just the idea of being downed twice in less than three minutes would have made him bust with rage; but now Elmo didn't appear as on opponent anymore, ha was almost a sparring partner.

“I thought judo was just a sport for kids” – Jack said, while getting up.

“Well – Elmo replied – you can consider me a fifty eight year-old kid, if you like”. At Jack's sight, that man looked like a pleasant fellow now.

“A kid wearing shoes nr. 11.5 – the judoka went on, pointing out his right foot – in the dojo where I train they call me 'The Hobbit'!” Both Elmo and Jack laughed. 

Three, two, one ... fight! They started again, just as before, Jack pump faking and Elmo moving in a circle, but in a somehow friendly way. Suddenly the kickboxer noticed that, in order to keep his guard up, Elmo had raised his arms more than he used to: that was the right chance for a leg kick. As fast as a thunderbolt, Jack's right foot hit the judoka's left thigh... BUMP!

“Ouch”– Elmo uttered, and took a step back limping slightly.

“I'm so sorry! – the young man apologised – are you fine?”

“Don't worry, I'm OK!” – Elmo replied. He didn't limp anymore. “That's why you are called 'Ironfeet'!” 

The two men laughed again.  _


----------

